# Peach Wine Not Peachy



## jmac1961 (Sep 20, 2010)

I am new to wine making and tried a peach wine for my first attempt (I had a lot of peaches this year). I racked the wine and tasted it. It does not taste peachy. I would describe the taste more like a Chardonnay or a Riesling. Is this normal for a peach wine.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 21, 2010)

If you want more "peach taste" you will need to use an F-Pack.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 21, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> If you want more "peach taste" you will need to use an F-Pack.



yeah, fpac! did u freeze some of ur peaches?


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2010)

Like above.. You need to make a F-Pac and backsweeten.

Post the recipe so we can help more for the next batch...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 21, 2010)

How many pounds of peaches did you start off with?


----------



## jmac1961 (Sep 21, 2010)

jmac1961 said:


> I am new to wine making and tried a peach wine for my first attempt (I had a lot of peaches this year). I racked the wine and tasted it. It does not taste peachy. I would describe the taste more like a Chardonnay or a Riesling. Is this normal for a peach wine.



2 1/2 lbs peaches
7 pts water
2 lbs sugar
3 tsp acid blend
1/4 tsp tannin
1 tsp nutrient
1 pkg yeast

I made a 5 gallon batch, so I increased all these accordingly.

So, being new what is an f pack and how do you back sweeten. I did not find these in my recipe book.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 21, 2010)

jmac1961 said:


> 2 1/2 lbs peaches
> 7 pts water
> 2 lbs sugar
> 3 tsp acid blend
> ...




Yeah - your peach count is way low. Should have been 6 pounds per gallon. That is probably why you don't have much flavor or aroma.

f-pac = flavor pac - here is the link on how to make that:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7547

Back sweetening is just add a simple syrup to taste when the wine has been stabilized. The simple syrup is made with water/must and sugar - 2 parts to 1.

2 parts sugar 1 part water/must.


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2010)

jmac1961 said:


> 2 1/2 lbs peaches
> 7 pts water
> 2 lbs sugar
> 3 tsp acid blend
> ...



Small wonder you dont have peachy taste. You need at least 6#'s per gallon. Like said above you need a good size f-pac and sweetening. I suggest slice and core 4#'s of peaches. Simmer them on LOW with a little water in a large pot till you get mush. Then strain into a big enough carboy AFTER you have added Meta and Sorbate. Mix well and add clearing agent


----------



## jmac1961 (Sep 21, 2010)

I want to thank all of you for all your help. Realistically am I going to be able to salvage this batch?


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2010)

Sure just do as I suggested. You should have a peach flavor and thin body wine. I forget what the alcohol % you had. When you are ready for your next batch ask here 1st.


----------



## Ken914 (Sep 21, 2010)

I used about 6 pounds/gallon worth of peaches in my peach wine. Once it was done in the secondary, I decided that I still wanted more peach flavor.

Using my steamer/juicer, I steamed down another 20 pounds of peaches. I reduced that by simmering down to about 2 quarts. It was as thick as maple syrup.

I'm sure I'll have no problem with a lack of peach flavor.


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2010)

yummy ! ! !


----------



## jmac1961 (Oct 18, 2010)

THANK YOU for your help. The wine turned out nicely. My wife's frind who normally does not care for lighter wines found it to get quite good. I REALLY APPRECIATED the help.


----------



## jmac1961 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just wanted to update that the wine turned out fine. THANK YOU for the help!


----------



## Ken914 (Oct 21, 2010)

That's great... congrats!

Mine will be bulk aging until March or early April. After that, I'll rack and bottle.


----------

